# 2016 Toyota Tundra Build



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

Ahoy all,

Starting to get things ready for the audio build in my 2016 Tundra SR5. I now have 500 miles on it so time to tear it apart, lol

So far I have in my possession:
Kenwood DDX9903s HU
Mosconi One 130.4 amps (2) (if they don't sell in the classifieds, from my BRZ)
Gladen Zero Pro 3 way active components (from my BRZ)

En route:
Helix DSP Pro with Director controller and MTK1 Microphone/RTA kit


Unsure of the Sub stage, thinking about the JL stealthbox with two 10TW3s running off a HD750/1 (open to suggestions)

Also not sure if I want to utilize the whole 3 way. Was thinking just the midbass and tweets in the sail panels. The Midranges MAY fit in the stock tweeter locations in the dash (will have to measure)

My other plan was to leave the HU stock and just get the OEM Audio Plus set up, heard great reviews but not sure if I want a set it and forget it set up. Sometimes I think yes, other times not so much.


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

I've been contemplating doing a simple 2 way front run off a JL HD900/5. The Audiofrog GB60s and GB15s have me interested


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^. Now that's an idea that I like better, but what will you do sub/s wise ?


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm still really thinking the JL Stealthbox with the two 10TW3s. I have zero room anywhere but under the driver side rear seat.

I just want better sound, nice this truck is done my wife's 2017 Forester Turbo is next. Lots more options there.


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

Goodies are arriving


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

So what all will be going into your wife's Forester ?


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

Coppertone said:


> So what all will be going into your wife's Forester ?


Dunno yet, lol. Still trying to figure out my stuff


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

Swapping out the DSP PRO for a P SIX DSP, more or less for ease of install. Have the DSP and a 6 channel amp for the front stage will save me one amp. Helix SPXL1000 also on the way for the sub stage.

Really wanting to get the Audiofrog GB25 and GB10 to simplify install over the Gladen. Probably use the GB60s unless I find something else.

Gotta buy a router and router table for making the speaker adapters out of HDPE.


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

Parts are getting here slowly, bought a router and router table to cut the HDPE for the midbass adaptors. 

However...........Ive once again changed out parts as I really want to keep this simple.

Sigh.......


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

Got the Audiofrog GB15s today


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

Got a butt load of stuff done today!

Deadened the back cab wall with my giveaway prize from Second Skin!





Some Ensolite over top



Cut up the 1/2 inch MDF and made the Processor/amp rack. Used the factory MLV panel as a template, made it so simple!


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

Sent back the Audiofrog GB15 as I decided just to cry once and got the GB10s (with the GB25s on the way) to do the Audiofrog GB 3 way set (Im using the GS60s right now until everything is done. By then Ill have the extra $ for the GB60s





Used the Limited/Platinum sail panels ( I have an SR5) and dremeled out the factory grills to press fit the GB10s. I think they look fantastic!!!!


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

Ran the Knuconceptz Kolossal OFC 1/0awg power wire along with the remote turn on down the passenger side 





Also installed a JL grounding lug


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

Test fitting the Helix DSP Pro and the JL HD600/4 and HD750/1. Still awaiting another 600/4 then I can bolt the stuff down (dont mind the tacky guest room linens lmao)


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Nice truck nice gear ! Can't wait to see the rest !


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

optimaprime said:


> Nice truck nice gear ! Can't wait to see the rest !


Thanks, I appreciate it


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Love how the frog tweet fits in that sail panel. Looking forward to see your work in the doors...


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

Truthunter said:


> Love how the frog tweet fits in that sail panel. Looking forward to see your work in the doors...


Those will be next, I'm waiting on the precut inner door skins from Soundskinz to come in, probably after Thanksgiving. 

I did get my Stealthbox in yesterday though


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Very nice work.


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

Some quick fire station parking lot pics of the Stealthbox


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

BlackHHR said:


> Very nice work.


Thanks!


----------



## lizardking (Nov 8, 2008)

How do like those GB25's in the Tundra? Dash corners?


----------



## gu9cci (Mar 28, 2011)

m249saw said:


> Sent back the Audiofrog GB15 as I decided just to cry once and got the GB10s (with the GB25s on the way) to do the Audiofrog GB 3 way set (Im using the GS60s right now until everything is done. By then Ill have the extra $ for the GB60s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I highly recommend to aim the tweeters 30% off axis or something around that because the tweeter in Ken sails pointing down straight to dash and causing a lot of reflections


----------



## gu9cci (Mar 28, 2011)

Also dash mat will make everything more uniform if you wish (meaning the sound)


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

I'll probably be doing some pillars for he GB10s and 25s in the very near future


----------



## gu9cci (Mar 28, 2011)

If you staying 2 way imho the sails in tundra give you better width and depth in stage after my experience


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

I have the Audiofrog GB25s going in the dash locations. Just have to make some HDPE adaptors


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

Forgot to post pics of the GB25s installed. Now time to tune!


----------



## lizardking (Nov 8, 2008)

Nice. Surprised that don't hit the speaker grill. Did you term the grill so it doesn't hit during excursion?


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

lizardking said:


> Nice. Surprised that don't hit the speaker grill. Did you term the grill so it doesn't hit during excursion?


Haven't gotten them back on yet. Couple clips broke on both grilles so I will have to get new ones. They probably will hit, so I'm thinking of dremeling out a 3" circle in the new ones and just wrap them in grille cloth


----------



## lizardking (Nov 8, 2008)

m249saw said:


> Haven't gotten them back on yet. Couple clips broke on both grilles so I will have to get new ones. They probably will hit, so I'm thinking of dremeling out a 3" circle in the new ones and just wrap them in grille cloth


Either that or cut a 86mm hole and use the trim ring and grill for nice finish look.


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

lizardking said:


> Either that or cut a 86mm hole and use the trim ring and grill for nice finish look.


Im actually gonna try that route with one of the broken grilles and see how it looks. 86mm should work with a 3 3/8" (3.375" vs 3.385 which is 86mm)hole saw me thinks (I hate fractions lol)


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

Time alignment is done though thanks to Erins Tracerite site. Image is perfectly centered on the dash


----------



## lizardking (Nov 8, 2008)

Did you make your own mounts for the audiofrog or buy Tacotunes adapters?


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

Very nice build. Whats your opinion on the 2 subs. I always wanted to add one of these to my wife's SUV.


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

lizardking said:


> Did you make your own mounts for the audiofrog or buy Tacotunes adapters?


I used the Tacotunes for both. Their Midbass mount is beefy, way better than I could do with my basic router skills.

I originally had made mounts for the midranges but they didn't fit well, so I had ordered the Tacotunes tweeter mounts in the 2.25" cutout and they fit great. I may however after talking to Andy @ Audiofrog try bottom mounting them on a new bracket. But I still think the grill needs addressing as the factory Toyota grilles have maybe 30-40% opening at best!


----------



## lizardking (Nov 8, 2008)

I agree with the grill issue on the Tundras. Not much depth either for bottom mounting. Can't see how that would fit with such little depth in the dash. Love tacotunes, I used their adapters as well and their sealed box for behind my seat in my CC. Running same subs as you.


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

SQLnovice said:


> Very nice build. Whats your opinion on the 2 subs. I always wanted to add one of these to my wife's SUV.


The 10Tw3s sound good on the 750/1. At first I set the gains to JL to the 0db tones and they were pretty anemic. Then I reset them to the -5db 50hz tones and they sound much better, even with the sub controller set at half volume.


----------



## lizardking (Nov 8, 2008)

Can't wait to see how you do that. I may steel shamelessly from you.


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

lizardking said:


> I agree with the grill issue on the Tundras. Not much depth either for bottom mounting. Can't see how that would fit with such little depth in the dash. Love tacotunes, I used their adapters as well and their sealed box for behind my seat in my CC. Running same subs as you.


Im really thinking of just cutting a section of the grille out and wrapping them in grille cloth. My windshield has a light tint so UV isn't a problem

Whats the best way to adhere the cloth to plastic?


----------



## lizardking (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm thinking about wrapping as well. I was going to use hairspray.


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

lizardking said:


> Can't wait to see how you do that. I may steel shamelessly from you.


The Tundra really is set up to be able to produce a nice listening environment. Ive heard countless people say they wish they could cram a midrange in the most forward corners of the dash, we have the perfect set up.


----------



## lizardking (Nov 8, 2008)

I just wish we had more depth though. I think the best option is probably to wrap in cloth after opening up the grill or using the frog with the ring and cover. Mount the frog right to the cover using the trim rings and plate. Would look very clean.


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

lizardking said:


> I just wish we had more depth though. I think the best option is probably to wrap in cloth after opening up the grill or using the frog with the ring and cover. Mount the frog right to the cover using the trim rings and plate. Would look very clean.


Im gonna try that. Where did you see the 86mm cutout diameter for flush mounting? Audiofrog lists a 72mm diameter and Crutchfield lists a 3.4" bottom mount cut out diameter.


----------



## lizardking (Nov 8, 2008)

86mm is the trim ring cutout. You can see it on the PDF. I'm talking the silver trim ring that the grill cover attaches. 

http://pdf.crutchfieldonline.com/ImageBank/v20140814093300/Manuals/898/898GB25.PDF


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

lizardking said:


> 86mm is the trim ring cutout. You can see it on the PDF. I'm talking the silver trim ring that the grill cover attaches.
> 
> http://pdf.crutchfieldonline.com/ImageBank/v20140814093300/Manuals/898/898GB25.PDF


Duh, good call. I have the instructions in front of me and didn't think to look to see if they had trim ring dimensions. Good thing because I already ordered the 3 3/8 hole saw on Amazon lol

Ill cut up one of my broken grills and mount it this way and post it so you can see if that's what you want to do. I did try the top mount but its was just way too much bulk


----------



## lizardking (Nov 8, 2008)

The key will be getting the hole in the right spot so the ring sits flush and the gb25 has enough clearance to put the grill back in place. I think if done right it should look pretty sweet. The other thing is you may need to trim the metal mount plate that the speaker mounts to. Trim it around the clip on the speaker grill. You can always remove the clip if you don't want to cut the metal mount plate. The grill cover mounts pretty tight anyway.


----------



## lizardking (Nov 8, 2008)

The silver trim ring should keep the speaker in place in conjunction with the metal mount plate. However, I would hot glue the metal plate to the underside of the grill cover as added security.


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

Yeah it does have that slight forward dip in the grille, the top mount had a sizeable gap because of that.


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

Forgot to post a pic of the Kenwood DDX9903S


----------



## lizardking (Nov 8, 2008)

Nice.
Did that integrate with all the factory features like steering controls and sat radio? Does that allow the use of the factory GPS antenna for the navigation? Did you have to run new GPS antenna?


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

I don't have Nav on this one, nor did my factory Radio. I used the Maestro module and works great! Does all the factory functions like light and lock timers plus give real time TPMS readings. Kept XM and just bought the adaptor to use the factory XM antenna so Id imagine they have an adaptor for the factory GPS. Only thing I have to run is the Bluetooth mic.

I just use Google Maps via the Android auto app, always up to date and no annual subscription


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

lizardking said:


> Nice.
> Did that integrate with all the factory features like steering controls and sat radio? Does that allow the use of the factory GPS antenna for the navigation? Did you have to run new GPS antenna?


Not sure how he did it but Idatalink Maestro makes an adapter to use the factory GPS antennae with an aftermarket headunit: iDatalink - Maestro - STO2


----------



## lizardking (Nov 8, 2008)

I use google maps as well even though I navigation. 
Thanks for the info on the adapter.


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

Truthunter said:


> Not sure how he did it but Idatalink Maestro makes an adapter to use the factory GPS antennae with an aftermarket headunit: iDatalink - Maestro - STO2


I have the STO2, that would explain all the extra harnesses I didn't use, lol


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

I used the Maestro in my 2015 Camry to integrate an Alpine. I made a list of features that I lost here: Truthunter's 2015 Toyota Camry XLE V6 - Page 2

One item I forgot on that list is the ability to change the color scheme on the screen between the guages was lost also. And I found out later that Alpine does not supply data for the nav prompt & compass on the screen between the guages like pioneer & Kenwood do.


----------



## lizardking (Nov 8, 2008)

I look forward to seeing your measurements to see if you have the same response I had since you have a DC versus my CC. I'm running the Alpine PDX V9 for the tweeters/mids and of course needed to turn down the tweeters ALLOT to get them within range of the midranges. My midranges had the lowest db so I used that as my reference for the tweeters, mid-bass and subs. I have my Alpine PDX F4 bridged to my mid-bass. 

I ended up bringing down my tweeters like -15db in the Helix DSP to get them within range of the midranges. Attached the curve I'm working with now. House Curve that is.


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

lizardking said:


> I look forward to seeing your measurements to see if you have the same response I had since you have a DC versus my CC. I'm running the Alpine PDX V9 for the tweeters/mids and of course needed to turn down the tweeters ALLOT to get them within range of the midranges. My midranges had the lowest db so I used that as my reference for the tweeters, mid-bass and subs. I have my Alpine PDX F4 bridged to my mid-bass.
> 
> I ended up bringing down my tweeters like -15db in the Helix DSP to get them within range of the midranges. Attached the curve I'm working with now. House Curve that is.


I started tuning before I got the GB25s in just to see how it worked ( I bought the MTK-1 kit) and yes I had to drop the top end ALOT!

Also without the GB25 and just using the GB10s and GS60s I had almost nothing showing at 400hz, I mean Marianas Trench kind of dip


----------



## lizardking (Nov 8, 2008)

Seems to be a dip around there as well. 300-400. Can't remember.


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

Mine was the 400hz exactly, Id imagine having the midranges in the dash now will alleviate that as Andy advised me to cross them at 300hz and 2500hz


----------



## lizardking (Nov 8, 2008)

If I remember, the issue is the center console. I had to bring my midranges down to 211hz and the mid bass was at 364 to get that hole to fill.


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

Ill try that if is still have that hole. LW24 slopes?


----------



## lizardking (Nov 8, 2008)

L-R 24db at everything but Sub. Sub is at L-R 36db


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

Did you swap phase for the subs when you were time aligning?


----------



## lizardking (Nov 8, 2008)

No, I have everything in phase. I used Erin's time alignment tool, but kept subs at no delay.


----------



## lizardking (Nov 8, 2008)

Did you have to bring down 3000-3200hz down allot as well? I found a big spike there that i had to tame. Figured it was reflection from the windshield. I want to say it was 3100hz.


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

lizardking said:


> Did you have to bring down 3000-3200hz down allot as well? I found a big spike there that i had to tame. Figured it was reflection from the windshield. I want to say it was 3100hz.


I'll post up my initial readings as I'm going to start from scratch on the EQ now that the mids are installed


----------



## lizardking (Nov 8, 2008)

m249saw said:


> I'll post up my initial readings as I'm going to start from scratch on the EQ now that the mids are installed


Good deal.....


----------



## lizardking (Nov 8, 2008)

Here is a sample of the flush mount.


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

That really looks good! I think I may do the exact same.

Does it fit in the factory space ok? Can you take a pic directly above so I can see your positioning?

Did you just cut it with a hole saw?


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

Flush mount it the way to go! Don't mind the broken factory grille I'm trying it on. That's also why the left corner sticks up. Got the brand new ones the other day once I get the location down to cut

Just had to dremel the factory hole a little bit larger but is still completely reversible


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

m249saw said:


> Forgot to post pics of the GB25s installed. Now time to tune!


Is there any concern about rear wave cancelling front wave using those tacotune adapters?... or is that not a concern at the frequencies being reproduced?


----------



## lizardking (Nov 8, 2008)

Yep - used a hole saw then my dremel for final touches. I ground down the back side to help the metal plate sit a little more flush. I also trimmed the metal plate to make clearance for one of the clips. 

I think it made a huge different in sound. I didn't measure yet, but I could tell it was much more open now. I think that factory grill was chocking off my Wavecor too much. Glad I kept an extra set of the frogs.

I picked up two set of of the Left and Right speaker grill covers so I could mess around with the mounting.

Forget to mention -
I did have to trim the inside of the dash where the original speakers mounted. Not much, used a razor blade and trimmed for clearance.
On the drivers side, no matter how I tried it, I was hitting the duct for the side window defrost. I had to trim that some as well. Covered with silver heating duct tape due to the hole I created while trimming for clearance. Right side fit without having to trim the duct.


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

Truthunter said:


> Is there any concern about rear wave cancelling front wave using those tacotune adapters?... or is that not a concern at the frequencies being reproduced?


Possibly but now I have them mounted like Lizardking does


----------



## lizardking (Nov 8, 2008)

Did you start to measure yet? Freaking cold here now. Need to warm up the garage so I can start.


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

lizardking said:


> Did you start to measure yet? Freaking cold here now. Need to warm up the garage so I can start.


Not yet, figured Id wait till I have the GB25s both flush mounted. I figured the grilles may or may not make a difference in tuning.

On the other hand, I'm jealous. Its 90 at my house right now.


----------



## lizardking (Nov 8, 2008)

I think the factory speaker grilles blocked allot more using my wavecor drivers with a bigger surface area. 3 1/4" vs the 2.5" of the frogs. If wasn't for the weather, I would have done a direct comparison of the factory cover off versus on with wavecors. 

I can hear an immediate difference now they are flush mounted. Sound is much more open with a wider stage. Could by physcoacoustcs..LOL


----------



## lizardking (Nov 8, 2008)

m249saw said:


> Not yet, figured Id wait till I have the GB25s both flush mounted. I figured the grilles may or may not make a difference in tuning.
> 
> On the other hand, I'm jealous. Its 90 at my house right now.



How you making out? Any measuring yet....lucky 90 degrees.


----------

